# Bobcat work, Sod laying needed!!



## Polebender (Oct 2, 2007)

I am in the process of getting quotes from people who can do the following:

1. Have a bobcat service that can clear my yard of present grass/weeds and haul away. Possibly spread a few loads of topsoil.

2. Lay sod once yard is cleared.

You don't have to be able to do both to give me a price I might lay the sod myself just looking for some help on the labor if its not going to cost an arm n leg! Thanks!!

Eric

(850)292-2431 cell


----------



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

Try Rick Hartman 850-232-3412 he's a buddy of mine and does good work at a reasonible price. Tell him Ken Odom sent you!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hal, May know someone not sure.. Might try sendin him a Pm and asking...


----------



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

sending you a pm.


----------



## 76 Breezer (May 13, 2009)

We can quote you a reasonable price.....we are licensed and insured...

Gulf Breeze GreenScapes

Scott

485-9924

221-7255


----------

